# Click bullet?



## hewunch (Jul 25, 2009)

Anyone made a click bullet besides the PSI faux bullet? If so what click kit did you use?


----------



## DozerMite (Jul 25, 2009)

yep, I used the pro gel click.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 25, 2009)

Did you have to modify the center or anything like that? Thanks!


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 25, 2009)

hewunch said:


> Did you have to modify the center or anything like that? Thanks!


I need to know too.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 25, 2009)

DozerMite said:


> yep, I used the pro gel click.


Where do you find this "pro gel click".  Those Feaux pens are awful looking.


----------



## DozerMite (Jul 26, 2009)

It's been a while since I made it, but I turned the centerband down to make it a coupler only and I trimmed the upper barrel down to shorten it just a little.
The pro gel is available from PSI and their resellers.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 27, 2009)

Hurry up Hans...only 4 days to get that baby built!  Can't wait to see it.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh it isn't for the contest. There is no way I could have time to seriously compete with what I have seen so far. You guys are top notch. At this point, I could only qualify for the booby prize.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 28, 2009)

I saw some Booby prizes, and they are worth winning and then some!


----------

